# Craftsman 358.352180 oil pump



## blacktail4x5 (Jul 14, 2007)

My recent success in (with Hanksters help) making my old bushwacker brand new has lead me to tear into my chainsaw to fix or unclog the oil pump. I have complrtly stripped the thing and in order to get to the oil pump I have to pull the clutch. PROBLEM: It appears to take a special tool to pull it. I made one up and thought I had it made. I had taken the bolt off the flywheel and forgot to put it back on and in the process of trying to loosen the clutch the flywheel came off and it seems that there was what looked like a shearpin that I apparently broke. Question: Looking at the sears diagrams there is not a pin shown! This isnt part of the flywheel is it? I think I am going to fashon me a new pin and call it good. I suppose this had some cons. Question 2: Is the worst that come of this having to strip it back down to put another pin in? This saw is as old as my weed eater and still runs perfect but I have had problems with the oil for a few years now. It has cut 5 or 6 acres of timber here in the PNW so I believe it has probably clogged. Can these be cleaned? Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## blacktail4x5 (Jul 14, 2007)

Another qeustion: I have still failed in getting thr cltch off and that has to come to get to the oil pump. Any suggestions? What does that tool cost?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The oil pump is a gear driven pump. The gear that drives the piston on the oil pump is plastic and will generally strip on one side and quit rotating. The clutch will unscrew, it has left hand threads (clockwise to loosen). I can't remember how much I paid for my tool I have had it like forever, but I don't think I paid much for it.

I believe the key is cast into the flywheel on your particular chainsaw.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You should be able to use a big 'ol screw driver and hammer on the clutch to unsrcew it. Not that I would recommend a "repair tech" using that method all of the time but for a one time home fix it should work without doing any damage vs trying to find the clutch tool and then the cost of buying it.


----------



## blacktail4x5 (Jul 14, 2007)

I was able to use some creative methods and a little force to remove the clutch. 30yrold was right. The gears were striped on one side. I smoothed them out and managed to get it to spin again but I dont think it will work so I ordered another. That inspired me to rip into an old homelite my dad gave up on when I was a kid. I looked OK and I could get the clutch base off but I did get it cleaned real well and am putting it back together. Any good advice for the ZAMA carbs? Model of chainsaw is UT 10630.


----------

